# Audio feed for House Video Feed



## sdauditorium (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm finalizing a video feed system that will be used to provide a general stage view through the school's TV system for overflow and staging areas during performances. I have pretty much everything planned out and selected but have one quick question on the audio feed. If I simply run a cable from an omni out on our LS9 to an RF modulator, would there be noticeable or disconcerting issues with the delay or syncing of the audio and video feeds?


----------



## cpf (Mar 23, 2012)

I thought the LS9 had a built-in delay feature for outputs? If it does, you could just dial that up until the audio was matching the video.


----------



## rochem (Mar 23, 2012)

cpf said:


> I thought the LS9 had a built-in delay feature for outputs? If it does, you could just dial that up until the audio was matching the video.



It does, and if you do run into sync problems, this will probably be your best solution. One common method for sending backstage monitor feeds is to use two separate outputs from the console, one for Vocals and one for Band, then these into some kind of a mixer/amplifier such as a TOA 906 so that you can easily adjust how much of each is being fed to the speaker. Or sending just one output to a speaker is also a perfectly valid solution.


----------



## sdauditorium (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds good, thanks for the validation and additional insight. Also, I didn't realize that nifty feature about the LS9.


----------



## henrylarry6 (Mar 30, 2012)

Knowledgeable post.


----------

